# Bell Connection Keeps Randomly Cutting Out



## M.Prosper (Jun 30, 2011)

So, here is my issue. A couple weeks ago every device on my wireless network started disconnecting from the internet in unison and seemingly at random and then reconnecting. The time between these disconnects varied anywhere between almost immediately after regaining a connection and three to four hours later. As things stand I have a SpeedStream 5200 modem running into a D-Link DIR-655 wireless router. I have had no problems with internet connectivity up until this point. During each disconnect, every device remains connected to the router. I've called Bell and they claim there is no issue with the modem. To test their theory, I bypassed the router altogether, and attempted to connect through an ethernet cable, but to no avail, as the now hardwired device continued to get disconnected. These failures seem to be occurring between noon and 10 p.m. and to be honest I'm amazed that one has not cut this post short. I'm completely at a loss as to what may be wrong, though I am fairly convinced it is not the router. Please help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Looks like the DLink router might need a firmware update. You may download the latest firmware from the DLink site. After the firmware update test the connectivity, if it still an issue next step is to Reset the router to the factory default setting. Pls do not restore the previous setting, best to start fresh.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

What's the model # of the modem? You can try power cycling it. Otherwise I'd call the ISP again and tell them that you're still getting dropped, even after connecting directly to the modem.


----------



## M.Prosper (Jun 30, 2011)

So, I have reset the router to factory settings, re-set it up, found that the firmware was up to date, and attempted calling Bell. After telling me for half an hour that the issue wasn't their fault, the support staff relented and put me through to the supervisor who said that there's an issue with my home's wiring. I find this a little hard to believe, given that we've had none of these issues in the past. Perhaps Bell has changed something hardware wise on a larger scale that's causing not only my issue but others' as well? Last night between 10pm and 8am I was able to connect without being interrupted, only to lose the connection again around noon. So I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## hondafrank (Feb 25, 2010)

If you've tried connecting directly through your modem and you have the same problem it's quite possible your modem is on the fritz. It is possible that there is a problem with your wiring. Can you try plugging the modem in to another jack or better yet directly to your dmark? If you plug it into your dmark and you still get disconnects it's either the modem or a problem on Bells network.

Do you rent or own your modem? If you rent it tell Bell you want a new one sent out immediately (you'll have to be adamant about this as they'll try and fluff you off).


----------



## M.Prosper (Jun 30, 2011)

During my extended chat with Bell I asked them to replace the modem since we do in fact rent it. Cut to around an hour later and after trying to sell me a new service option I suddenly have a Bell technician coming tomorrow to inspect the wiring who is no doubt going to inform me that I have to dig up my lawn or remove a load bearing wall or two in order to solve the problem.


----------

